# Galaxy Note



## dessiato (Jan 28, 2012)

Any good? They are about 3000SDG (approx £650) should I get one here or wait till I get to the UK? The iphone4 is about the same price, is that the better alternative?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2012)

Long thread somewhere. 
Feedback is mainly good


----------



## dessiato (Jan 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Long thread somewhere.
> Feedback is mainly good


Cheers! Will look for it. What is the current price in the UK, do you know?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2012)

Approx £450 I think.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thread already here:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...y-but-i-want-one.280234/page-11#post-10858943

100% masahiko is the one to ask for details. I had a little play on one the other week. Speedy, and amazing resolution. Spec wise, better than the Galaxy S2, which itself is on a par with the iphone 4S, so it will perform better than the 4S. Plus you get a much bigger screen and less of that horrible iphone bezzle. I'd for sure get one but the one major downside is that it doesn't operate on both frequencies to get the 4G T-Mobile network in the US. So its either the Galaxy Nexus, or the S3 (if I can hold out til May).


----------



## dessiato (Jan 28, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Thread already here:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...y-but-i-want-one.280234/page-11#post-10858943
> 
> 100% masahiko is the one to ask for details. I had a little play on one the other week. Speedy, and amazing resolution. Spec wise, better than the Galaxy S2, which itself is on a par with the iphone 4S, so it will perform better than the 4S. Plus you get a much bigger screen and less of that horrible iphone bezzle. I'd for sure get one but the one major downside is that it doesn't operate on both frequencies to get the 4G T-Mobile network in the US. So its either the Galaxy Nexus, or the S3 (if I can hold out til May).


Sounds like I should wait till I get back to the UK, it sounds like the phone for me!


----------



## bmd (Jan 28, 2012)

There's a Windows phone about the same size (Titan?) that's supposed to be better due to the fact that the version of Android on the Note doesn't scale up to that screen size as well. Plus the reviewer is pretty glowing about the Windows mobile os.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 28, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> There's a Windows phone about the same size (Titan?) that's supposed to be better due to the fact that the version of Android on the Note doesn't scale up to that screen size as well. Plus the reviewer is pretty glowing about the Windows mobile os.


I was thinking of getting something here to spend some of the money I can't take to the UK.


----------



## bmd (Jan 28, 2012)

dessiato said:


> I was thinking of getting something here to spend some of the money I can't take to the UK.



Ah. Then the Note it is. A friend has one and they're really happy with it. Good for watching films and playing games on apparently.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 28, 2012)

dessiato said:


> I was thinking of getting something here to spend some of the money I can't take to the UK.



Is it fairly easy to procure a Galaxy Note in the Sudan then? I can't even get one in LA without trudging through they grey import markets of Koreatown and suchlike and paying over the odds.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 29, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Is it fairly easy to procure a Galaxy Note in the Sudan then? I can't even get one in LA without trudging through they grey import markets of Koreatown and suchlike and paying over the odds.


Yes they are readily available in the shops here. iphone4S is common too. How honestly they got here is another question.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 29, 2012)

Is there a good broadband or 3G network in the Sudan?


----------



## dessiato (Jan 29, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Is there a good broadband or 3G network in the Sudan?


Not really. There are lots of free hotspots which give speeds of about 1-3MB. I have free wi-fi at work and home so cannot comment availability of 3G. I occasionally use a Sudani 3G dongle which is reliable but can be slow.

The advantage of getting smartphone is that they are all unlocked so I can take it to the UK and EU with no problems.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 29, 2012)

dessiato said:


> Not really. There are lots of free hotspots which give speeds of about 1-3MB. I have free wi-fi at work and home so cannot comment availability of 3G. I occasionally use a Sudani 3G dongle which is reliable but can be slow.
> 
> The advantage of getting smartphone is that they are all unlocked _*so I can take it to the UK and EU with no problems*_.




Bar the massive list of problems you've had already of course....


----------



## dessiato (Jan 29, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Bar the massive list of problems you've had already of course....


The problems will not go with me! Only the phone! Inshallah!


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 29, 2012)

dessiato said:


> The problems will not go with me! Only the phone! Inshallah!


Is there any way to check the IMEI number before you buy the handset? I know for a fact that lots of used handsets in good nick _do_ get sold on to poorer countries when they are returned after the end of the contract but you also get counterfeit phones some places.


----------

